# Need some help bidding please.



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

I was offered the opportunity to bid on a dozen different locations from the same company. Ive never had to bid per say this many properties at once. Usually most of my offers are verbal, on the spot, this is how long it will take, this is what we'll do and this is what it costs. Once we agree on it then I put it in writing in the form of a contract. Ive never had to submit a bid for a property let alone more than one property at a time.

Can you give me some ideas as to how to put gether a bid proposal? anyone willing to share a format they use? if so , you can email me at [email protected]

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------

